# DeCheating Water Work



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Since there are lots of crickets here like MOP suggested, I thought I'd bring up a common problem and one that I have with my girl.

Here's a video of Pat Nolan showing a dog that has been de-cheated on water. 



 
Now my question is: how do you get here. I know that Lucy would run around the edge and get as close as she could to get the bumper. What do you need to do step by step to not let that happen?


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

If that dog is truly only 6 months old try to forget this dog as an example. Pat is miles ahead of where a 6 month old would usually be to do this type of work. It takes time to put the tools on board that would fairly allow it.

I'll post up a standard progression of skills to take you to this point when I come back in the morning.

EvanG


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Thanks Evan.
The really hard part with videos, is how did you get there? It's nice to see what a dog should do, but how did you get them to do that (whatever act it is)? I'm just not that sharp at figuring those things out. Thanks for you help.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Mitch White's decheating drill and then go straight to cheating singles. Need to have a dog who handles to get the most out of it. Gives you tools to make the dog generalize the concept AND a built in correction. 
Gamekeepers Retrievers Home Page
I believe it's in the transition manual


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Annie thanks for the link, but unfortunately their website needs a tune up and not all the links function. So I can't look at the information. It's the corrections I'm mostly interested in most situations when it comes to handling. Water for me is off limits for another 2-1/2 months. But I can plan ahead, right?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Email Maria (her email is on the homepage) and ask if they have any transition manuals available for sale. It's a softcover book you can buy. The drill is in there.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

EvanG said:


> If that dog is truly only 6 months old try to forget this dog as an example. Pat is miles ahead of where a 6 month old would usually be to do this type of work. It takes time to put the tools on board that would fairly allow it.
> 
> I'll post up a standard progression of skills to take you to this point when I come back in the morning.
> 
> EvanG


Okay, please understand that I'm spanning some time with this progression. But I'm a believer in providing a well rounded education to our dogs to do their life's work.

During formal Basics (toward the end of that program) we Water Force, and train the skill set of Swim-by. Using those basic skills we keep our shoreline demands simple by requiring only a measure of honesty on simple diagonal entries. We do that on Cheating Singles, rather than on blinds. Cheating Singles can be adapted to each situation, and fit each dog's needs at the time. This is where a lot of progress is made in refining handling.

I'm not a fan of burning dogs off shoreline. And if your dog does not handle proficiently, what do you do when they cheat? Something corrective, and that risks a poor attitude around water. Also, keep factors basic for a while, and focus on one factor at a time. Later in transition you can begin combining factors, such as diagonal entry & exit along with re-entries.

Take your time and avoid placing your dog on a developmental schedule. Give him sound Basics, and then carefully Transition him toward a more fully trained state.

EvanG


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Great post Evan!!!
I finished Slater's Senior title in 4 straight tests in 8 days, and he was not decheated.
I just did not feel he was ready for it.
Once I did decheat via Mitch White's method, I had a dog who could handle and go right from the decheating drill to cheating singles and angle entry blind drills. It was really remarkable how fast he picked it all up.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

K9-Design said:


> Great post Evan!!!
> I finished Slater's Senior title in 4 straight tests in 8 days, and he was not decheated.
> *I just did not feel he was ready for it.*
> Once I did decheat via Mitch White's method, I had a dog who could handle and go right from the decheating drill to cheating singles and angle entry blind drills. It was really remarkable how fast he picked it all up.


Good judgment Anney! Congratulations!

EvanG


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Evan you make great points. This evening I went and trained an experienced friend. She thought I was trying to put far to many things together. Break it down into components. Keep it simple.


----------

